# Down tuning 7 string to F#



## sepsis311 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi guys,
The shit starter is asking for some advice... Before i get flamed, please understand that I tried searching, but you can't really submit a query like "7 string F#" and get results, 7 and F# are too short.

Anyway, I want to tune my ESP LTD H-307 down to F#. Has anyone done this with a 7 string with emg's producing excellent results? Or is the 25.5 scale length way too short? Also, are tapered guitar strings available? Im guessing anything above a .60 would be too thick to fit through the tuner. I figure i'd go with

F# .66
B .56
E .46 so forth

Also, for the 3rd string, could i still get away with an unwound string? The one that is usually a G? Because now it would be a D.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Apr 22, 2010)

I'd consider going with at least a .72 for F#, as anything below that will be flub. Also F# is definitely doable on 25.5", but it won't sound as clear as say a 27" scale.

Also, you can always unwind the tip of the string to get it through the tuner, which is what alot of us do here.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 22, 2010)

Definitely go for something thicker on the F#. Like XeoFLCL said, a .072 would be the thinnest I'd go on a 25.5" scale, and I don't even like super thick strings.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Apr 22, 2010)

just an example...I can not find the thread in which some guy tune his apex1 to F sharp.
tuning-for-my-apex.html
dude, you have more neg rep than MetalKen


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 22, 2010)

You would be tuned to B standard with a Low F#.


----------



## sepsis311 (Apr 22, 2010)

mako, thanks for the link to that thread. yea i get neg'd all the time, people get easily offended. i wanna try to find sound samples of what a 7 detuned to F# sounds like. also, is it tough to unwind the string? thats an AWESOME idea by the way.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 22, 2010)

sepsis311 said:


> mako, thanks for the link to that thread. yea i get neg'd all the time, people get easily offended. thanks for the link! i wanna try to find sound samples of what a 7 detuned to F# sounds like. also, is it tough to unwind the string? thats an AWESOME idea by the way.



Meshuggah used downtuned 7's on the first take of Catch-33 [except they tuned to F - same diff though!]


----------



## sepsis311 (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the tip CA. Also, what would you guys do about the third string? Do you use a wound string or unwound? For some reason i dont think i could get used to having a wound string there.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 22, 2010)

sepsis311 said:


> thanks for the tip CA. Also, what would you guys do about the third string? Do you use a wound string or unwound? For some reason i dont think i could get used to having a wound string there.



You could get the G from a 12-54 set.


----------



## sepsis311 (Apr 22, 2010)

but would that G tune down to D without significant flop?

F# 72
B 56
E 46
A 36
D would be 26 wound normally, thats pretty thick.
G
B


----------



## sepsis311 (Apr 22, 2010)

actually i would tune it, F# B E A D F# A#
I just can't see that D being unwound


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 22, 2010)

I had my H207 down to f# for about 3 minutes  was trying to get it to a G but for some damn reason the string didnt want to go to G, anyways the short time I hade it there it sounded decent to me, Also the string was .59  D'Addario  I want to get an 8 string but it may have to be my h207 tuned to F# with thicker strings just so I can have the 8 sound without the 8th string  or till I get money to get an 8 string.


anyways, go for it man. I will just gotta get the right size strings


----------



## preboha (Apr 22, 2010)

in my opinion the lowest note that still sounds good on a 25,5 scale is G. i can't imagine going any lower, and i am allready using a 72 for the G.


----------



## twiztedchild (Apr 22, 2010)

preboha said:


> in my opinion the lowest note that still sounds good on a 25,5 scale is G. i can't imagine going any lower, and i am allready using a 72 for the G.



thats usally what I have mine tuned to, and it workes fine with the 59  also it is like Drop D, but with the Low B droped down to g and the rest tuned to D standed sorta like a Korn tuning I guess


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 22, 2010)

twiztedchild said:


> thats usally what I have mine tuned to, and it workes fine with the 59  also it is like Drop D, but with the Low B droped down to g and the rest tuned to D standed sorta like a Korn tuning I guess



Korn have always tuned to A standard.


----------



## Hypothermia (Apr 22, 2010)

I recently started tuning my Schecter C-7 with 26,5" scale to FBEADGB

and i use a .80 for the low F, i would NEVER EVER go any thinner than that concidering how almost flobby it is


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 22, 2010)

i tuned my 26.5 scale ibanez RGD to F with a .074 string and it works fine. i would recommend to try the same gauge for F# on a 25.5.


----------



## darbdavys (Apr 22, 2010)

Using .70 for F# on JP7, sounds and feels great. not too floppy, imo


----------



## guitarplayerone (Apr 22, 2010)

the biggest thing on tuning to F# at 25.5" scale is that if you have an aggressive attack on the string, it will first be sharp in pitch and then return to regular pitch whenever you hit it with your pick. i forget what the technical terminology for this is, but it has to do with the way that the string will vibrate- the oscillations will rise in frequency for a while and then return to pitch. if you pick lightly, this wouldn't be an issue, but if you pick a bit harder, it will.i have to be honest, i haven't used proper (>.070) gauge strings to try this when i did, i suspect that a nice thick string will help alleviate this issue, but have no personal experience with it.

but it also depends what you use for amping. there's a reason why people seem to like either long scale length of engls, i've noticed that my engl almost 'recreates' the effect of a long scale length with its midrangey attack, though my buddy's interceptor can djent through just about anything (including Sunn amps and mesas) at 28 5/8". but it really seems that depending on what you are planning on using this for, and considering your current amp situation, it might make more sense to sell your esp and just get an 8 instead of potentially having to change around your strings, and then a whole bunch of other stuff. what are you planning to do with this F# and what will you be running it through

i mean FWIW all of schecter's 8's are 26.5" scale and there's the 25.5" esp. but the esp is really intended for high a (but ships with an F# from what i remember). 

so i guess track down some FM408 owners and ask them what they use


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Apr 22, 2010)

It can be done but be prepared to play with string gauges a lot.

I'm a freak who uses a 100 gauge elixir bass string for F on a 25.5" scale.


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2010)

Mnemic uses 7 strings for F# standard, I don't know their gauges, though.


----------



## Monk (Apr 23, 2010)

I had pretty good results tuning my APEX1 down to F#

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/104191-new-string-gauge-day-apex1-in-f.html


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Apr 28, 2010)

XeoFLCL said:


> I'd consider going with at least a .72 for F#, as anything below that will be flub. Also F# is definitely doable on 25.5", but it won't sound as clear as say a 27" scale.
> 
> Also, you can always unwind the tip of the string to get it through the tuner, which is what alot of us do here.


 
or you could use a drill like me


----------



## 6Christ6Denied6 (Apr 28, 2010)

i use a 70 for my low F on a 26.5 sclale, though i will probably get a 74 next time because i like them on the tight side,


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Apr 28, 2010)

I tuned to F on my 25.5 with a .54 and it wasn't that bad...

Edit: .56


----------



## angryman (Apr 30, 2010)

I currently use a baritone 68 set & alternate between drop G & drop F#. I don't have much of a problem with it.


----------



## chimpinatux (Apr 30, 2010)

I would have thought youd need at least an 80 guage, depends on taste though


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 30, 2010)

Seriously, dude... you don't have to even search. This is a sticky in the Gear & Equipment section. A search for "string tension" would surely have gotten you there.



This is a very helpful tool and people need to just start using it. As a very general rule of thumb, in my experience, you need at least 12-13 lb. of tension to avoid "serious flop," 14-15 lb. for minimum usable tension with good tone and intonation, and 16-18 lb. minimum for aggressive playing styles. YMMV, but compare your string gauge experiments with the results of the calculator.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/gear-and-equipment/91304-string-gauge-and-tuning-program.html


----------



## angryman (May 3, 2010)

chimpinatux said:


> I would have thought youd need at least an 80 guage, depends on taste though


 

Well yeah exactly dude, I don't like a really tight string tension. I used to have a .66 on the low G but had to go for the .68 when I started alternating to F#


----------



## calumfmetal (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey guys, I recommend using a Morpheus Droptune and detuning a 7-string standard tuning (B-E-A-D-G-B-E) down 5 half-step increments to get to that awesome low F# so it would then become F#-B-E-A-D-F#-B, it sounds really muddy and djenty and it needs a bit of tone tweaking to get it sounding perfect, but I'd defo get a hold of a Morpheus Droptune, even if it does sounding muddy in F#, it's still perfect for me anyway!


----------



## kris_jammage (Feb 8, 2013)

Necrobump!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Feb 8, 2013)

calumfmetal said:


> Hey guys, I recommend using a Morpheus Droptune and detuning a 7-string standard tuning (B-E-A-D-G-B-E) down 5 half-step increments to get to that awesome low F# so it would then become F#-B-E-A-D-F#-B, it sounds really muddy and djenty and it needs a bit of tone tweaking to get it sounding perfect, but I'd defo get a hold of a Morpheus Droptune, even if it does sounding muddy in F#, it's still perfect for me anyway!



djent is basically the exact opposite of mud so i dont see how its muddy and djenty at the same time, also nice necrobump


----------

